# G12 or Not to G012A8FA4 Intelligent Personal Only!



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

Overall Coolants
http://www.eetcorp.com/antifre...x.pdf
Pentosin
http://www.crpindustries.com/p...e.pdf
Just a chart for valvoline
http://www.valvoline.com/pdf/Z...t.pdf
Between these pdfs.
G012A8FA4 - Has NO Silicates or NO Phosphate
Is this coolant a OAT or a HOAT? and if it isn't other than color you tell me the chemical difference?


----------

